# 4/2 smoke



## Paymaster (Apr 7, 2011)

Did some Q smoking for my Grandson's Birthday gathering last weekend. Here are some pics. Note the folks coming over prefer no rub on pulled pork so I smoked the Boston Butts with no rub this time.I did aplly rub to the brisket and the fattie.


----------



## BigAL (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks fantastic, PM!  Very nice job!


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks downright delicious!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 9, 2011)

Master they look great, what is fattie ? is it the piece that looks like its wrapped in bacon and cut in half?


----------



## BigAL (Apr 9, 2011)

That looks to be it, Bolas.  Have you ever had/made a fattie?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 9, 2011)

BigAL said:


> That looks to be it, Bolas. Have you ever had/made a fattie?


Of the eating kind no AL, I had never heard the term


----------



## BigAL (Apr 9, 2011)

Check them out, Bolas!  Simply smoked sausage w/out the casing.  What makes them great is to roll out and add in just about anything you want, roll back up, wrap in bacon(or not), and smoke to about 160*.  I've done simple cheese up to a pizza fattie(w/out the bread).  

They are great sliced up on an english muffin, imho.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 10, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Of the eating kind no AL, I had never heard the term


 
lol, bolas. i never heard of _eating_ a fattie before i started chatting on cooking websites either. i think it's a midwestern/southern u.s. thing, if i'm not mistaken.


i've heard of breakfast fatties and italian/pizza fatties before, as bigal mentioned.

anyone know the history of a fattie?



paymaster, the smoke ring on your brisket is just beautiful, and everything else looks awesome as well! 

nicely done.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 10, 2011)

Big Al and Tom thank you for your explanation, Its wonderful here, first I learned about shagging now fatties.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the comments y'all!

Fattie is just a plain chub of breakfast sausage cooked on a smoker. I roll mine out. fill with cheese,in this case shedded Gouda, then rolled it back up into a log. Then wrapped it in a basket weave pattern of bacon. Smoked at 250 degrees for about 2 hours or until internal temp was 165 degrees. Slice and eat with crackers while watching the rest of the stuff cook.


----------

